# Bunch of them, Cincinnati craigslist.



## 56 Vette (May 5, 2015)

Wish I had extra funds right now! Lots of cool stuff! 
Can't seem to get link to paste, craigslist search of "vintage bicycle"  Cincinnati Ohio, a guy has about 16 or 18 he's letting go. Prices don't look to bad, and I wouldn't mind having the Mercury. Hope someone can post the link! Thanks joe.


----------



## dfa242 (May 5, 2015)

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/bik/5006926679.html


----------



## wspeid (May 5, 2015)

There are some cool bikes in that bunch.  Wish I were closer.


----------



## jkent (May 5, 2015)

looks like some good prices too.
JKent


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 5, 2015)

Damn...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 5, 2015)

Looks like most of the men's are sold


----------



## Pantmaker (May 5, 2015)

I just spoke to him. He has lots more. He has a Bluebird, few silver kings, etc.


----------



## vincev (May 5, 2015)

Did he mention prices??


----------



## vincev (May 5, 2015)

You guys must be burning up the phone .Voice mail is all thats on now.


----------



## John (May 5, 2015)

Looks like a very rare 34 Dayton with tank?
John


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2015)

John said:


> Looks like a very rare 34 Dayton with tank?
> John




Tank is a wooden one a buddy made up for him.


----------



## bikiba (May 5, 2015)

i spoke to him. nice guy

prices seemed not high in all cases but up there

has a flocycle and a wingbar... wldnt part with either of them. said they were the last to go.

the girls bikes were all 350-400

he also has a rollfast in his secured area that he said is very nice paint and wld be 1000. so not cheap.


----------



## jkent (May 5, 2015)

I was about to say the same thing. Then I seen the post about the tank being wood.
Didn't you make a few of these tanks, John?
Seems like I remember you making one for a Dayton you have.
JKent


----------



## cfry526 (May 5, 2015)

Most of the good stuff got snatched up Sunday. I talked to him Sunday night and a guy just left with 6 of them. I talked to him this afternoon and he had some girls bikes and a monarch boys bike left and the monarch was either 350 or 400, it was a mind 40's he thought.


----------



## vincev (May 5, 2015)

Talked to seller Seemed knowledgeable and nice.Seems only girls bikes left.


----------



## partsguy (May 6, 2015)

vincev said:


> Talked to seller Seemed knowledgeable and nice.Seems only girls bikes left.




Parts is parts!


----------

